# Extracts interchangable?



## RockAndFire (Apr 13, 2004)

Can I substitue other extracts for vanilla?


----------



## ramydam (Apr 13, 2004)

One of the serious bakers will be able to give you a better answer, but I don't think you can ever really do a direct substitution for vanilla.  Almond extract, for example, is a lot stronger and if you used equal amounts you could end up with something nearly inedible.  
I've had some luck with one or two recipes significantly reducing the amount vanilla, so there's just enough for that subtle richness, and then using a couple drops of almond or a few tablespoons of a liqueur or something like that.


----------



## kyles (Apr 13, 2004)

You can use other extracts, but it depends on the recipe and what you are trying to achieve. For example, coffee extract instead of vanilla in a chocolate cake recipe gives you a very pleasing result.

It's all down to taste and experimentation really. You soon learn which essences to be careful with, like peppermint, which is incredibly strong.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Apr 13, 2004)

My mom used to make her own vanilla extract by bottling dried vanilla bean pods and dark rum. Can't remember the exact proportions, maybe 1 pod for every 3 ounces of rum. The only down side was that it took a minimum of 6 months but the finished product went a long way!


----------



## RockAndFire (Apr 15, 2004)

In my case, I'd be substituting the extract in my pancakes.  I eat the oatmeal pancakes listed in the bread forum on here.  I eat them everyday, so I like finding different ways to spruce them up.  I use 1/8 tsp. of the stuff.  I thought it might be fun to try something else.  The only other extracts that I have in my cupboard are lemon and almond.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 15, 2004)

No.... I wound not. If it calls for it, then use it.   Unless its natural vanilla for un-natural vanilla. I wouldnt mess with it.


----------

